# Best Way to Mill an Angle?



## mmcmdl (Nov 24, 2018)

How about a vee-block and tilt in vise , or 5C collet closer and tilt?


----------



## mikey (Nov 24, 2018)

I agree - I would opt for a collet block and an angle block underneath it and lock it in a vise.


----------



## ACHiPo (Nov 24, 2018)

Unfortunately I don't have a collet block, but mebbe I can make something.  After noodling on it, I'm thinking of taking two pieces of aluminum, clamp them face-to-face with tape or paper between them, bore a hole normal to the top, rotate the aluminum to the correct angle, and mill the top so it will sit flat in the vise when it holds the standoffs.

I do have an indexing head, so maybe just make something to clamp the standoffs and bolt to the indexing head would be easier?

Thoughts?


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 24, 2018)

Either way would work


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 24, 2018)

Sure , make an aluminum soft jaw with a vee groove at your desired angle and go at it .


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Nov 24, 2018)

I just picked up a nice little Palmgren angle vice that would be perfect for that. Another way would be to clamp a small machinists vice in your milling vice on an angle.


----------



## mikey (Nov 24, 2018)

ACHiPo said:


> After noodling on it, I'm thinking of taking two pieces of aluminum, clamp them face-to-face with tape or paper between them, bore a hole normal to the top, rotate the aluminum to the correct angle, and mill the top so it will sit flat in the vise when it holds the standoffs.



This will work, or you can cut a V like mmcldl said and use that. I like a small vise bolted to a tilting angle table so that whatever I put in the vise is held solidly and square to the vise.


----------



## ACHiPo (Nov 25, 2018)

Thanks guys.  You’ve given me some good ideas.


----------



## Winegrower (Nov 25, 2018)

Check out the sine vise I made from a normal bench vice, it's in the POTD thread.   You just elevate one end by the right height to give the angle you want.   It's about perfect for this problem.


----------



## Winegrower (Nov 25, 2018)

I don't mean vice, I mean vise.


----------



## ACHiPo (Nov 25, 2018)

Well, I feel like a real machinist!  I spent $300 on tooling and materials, and about 40 hours to save $350 for specialty hardware for my Cobra (oh, and I probably have a couple more hours polishing the stainless so it kinda looks like chrome).

Anyway, thank you for your help.  I almost made a sine vise, but my little Palmgren vise's rails were too thin for 1/4" bolts, and I didn't have any smaller hardware handy.  After seeing Winegrower's, however, I've added a sine vise to my list, as it would have made easy work out of today's task (and saved me probably 5 hours).

I ended up taking 2 aluminum bars, putting a couple layers of masking tape between them, and boring holes at the right angles.  To drill the correct angles, I used a 3/4" drill on one side of my 6" Kurt vise which gave me close to the desired 7.3º.  For the 10.7º hole I machined a spacer block out of delrin to prop up one side 1.13", giving me close to the 10.7º angle I needed.



Here are the stand-offs:



My next question is how to get a mirror finish on 303 stainless, but I'll post a separate thread on that.


----------



## Charles scozzari (Mar 4, 2022)

I know I'm a little late with my reply, but I believe this could have been done with the rotary table mod I have for your cut. Take a look.   Charlie.


----------

